# will spray paint melt craft foam?



## discozombie

Does craft foam melt like other foams when coated with spray paint?


----------



## Haunted Spider

If you are talking about the flexible foam like Stolloween put on his fence then no it won't eat it. The extruded (white), or the pink / blue foam will be eaten but most spray paints. An H2O spray paint is safe for foams though.


----------



## discozombie

Haunted Spider said:


> If you are talking about the flexible foam like Stolloween put on his fence then no it won't eat it. The extruded (white), or the pink / blue foam will be eaten but most spray paints. An H2O spray paint is safe for foams though.


yep the closed cell foam sheets.


----------



## austenandrews

Out of curiosity, what component of spray paint melts pink foam? I'm tinkering with the idea of spraying through a stencil and letting the spray paint eat designs into the foam. If I knew what actually dissolves it, I might be able to cut my costs considerably.


----------



## discozombie

austenandrews said:


> Out of curiosity, what component of spray paint melts pink foam? I'm tinkering with the idea of spraying through a stencil and letting the spray paint eat designs into the foam. If I knew what actually dissolves it, I might be able to cut my costs considerably.


I know acetone melts foam, but I think in spray paint its the accelerant that does it.


----------



## BioHazardCustoms

The propellant and one of the reducing agents in spray paint is what eats the foam. You can actually achieve the same effect with Acetone or M.E.K. (Another paint stripping product) Both are usually in the same aisle at the hardware store.


----------



## Lunatic

Definitely the solvents in spray paint is what's dissolving the foam. Many solvents will do the same, some faster than others. Acetone would be my choice. If you want to texturize styrofoam try dunking a toothbrush in acetone and gently rub the bristles to splatter the solvent onto the foam surface. You achieve a random textured appearance. Or at least this is the technique that I've seen.


----------



## Lord Homicide

Look at my album for foam melting - stripper and spray paint

I spray painted craft foam sheets and they curled at the edges and the color was absorbed mostly. Didn't eat the foam up.


----------



## Lunatic

Lord Homicide said:


> Look at my album for foam melting - stripper and spray paint
> 
> I spray painted craft foam sheets and they curled at the edges and the color was absorbed mostly. Didn't eat the foam up.


Good to know LH. 
I am not familiar with craft foam. I'm assuming its different than poly styrene foam which is sensitive to solvents.


----------



## Lord Homicide

Lunatic said:


> Good to know LH.
> I am not familiar with craft foam. I'm assuming its different than poly styrene foam which is sensitive to solvents.


The craft foam sheets I have are two thicknesses - 20 sheet pack from the dollar store and the thicker individual sheet from Hobby Lobby.

The thin sheets curled horribly with spray paint directly applied. Fontgeek suggested painting with latex first then spray paint. I have not tried spraying the thicker sheet but will report results when I do


----------



## fontgeek

Just be careful of the fumes and overspray, and also make sure that your stencil and masking material can withstand whatever solvent you use too.


----------



## Joanna Cronemillerl

*yes*

If you cover the foam in modpoge first then use the spray paint. it will not melt it.


----------



## The-Hog-Flu

Melting foam isn't always bad. Sometimes it adds a great effect. As Bob Ross would say, "there's no mistakes. Just happy accidents."


----------



## Haunted Spider

In foam, I would disagree with happy accidents. I have eaten a finished project more than once when I coated it and it didn't coat well enough. Makes me sad each time. Sometimes with tombstones or whatever they look cool but a smooth finish is also needed at times as well.


----------



## alewolf

I actually use a technique where I cut a pattern in the plastic coating then remove plastic from areas of foam and spray lightly. Doing this until I get a deep enough recessed area. Then I remove the rest of tape and detail. So you can use the melting effect in many ways.


----------



## DandyBrit

Try putting diluted PVA glue on - it stops the paint soaking in. Cosplayers use a variety of paint depending on the end use. Plasti-dip is very popular but there are others, It won't eat the foam but makes it thicker and stronger so it won't tear as easily.
I'm in the UK and I made foam floor matting look like dragon leather with red Peel-Coat paint and then brown acrylic painted on and then rubbed off.


----------



## alewolf

sorry x2 post


----------

